# Aerial video from a recent excursion



## alpinepete (Jun 21, 2015)

Thought you guys might enjoy this amazing footage!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Very nice. Looks like a beautiful place to be and your video captures that in a unique way. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alpinepete (Jun 21, 2015)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Very nice. Looks like a beautiful place to be and your video captures that in a unique way. Thanks for sharing.


I am glad you enjoyed it, Thanks for watching!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Yup, you were right. I did enjoy it.


----------



## alpinepete (Jun 21, 2015)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Yup, you were right. I did enjoy it.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

